# What would you do?



## mrswh (Oct 18, 2010)

Last weekend I agreed to buy a 2013 CPO X5 from a Sonic dealer. They would absolutely not budge on the price (using all the regular sales tactics - someone else will come in and buy it for this price, this is the best price ever, etc.). They agreed to tint the front windows and waive the lease disposition fee on my lease return. They needed to fix the trunk latch and tint the windows but wanted me to pay for the whole thing last week. I agreed to give them a $2500 deposit (on my credit card) and said I would come back in with a check when the car is ready. 

I still have not heard from them as to when I can pick up the car. I looked at the car online this morning and the advertised price has dropped by $2500. I don't know for a fact but I believe that this is done at a corporate level - if a car is still in inventory, the price is dropped by $X every Y days.

I don't want to go the jerk route and demand the new price by threatening to undo the deal, but I also don't want to pay an extra $2500 over the currently advertised price. 

Opinions?


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

Get your $ back and go to a different dealer


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Yinzer said:


> Get your $ back and go to a different dealer


Why? What if OP really likes this one or it's the only one out there like it? It's not like he can order a pre-owned 13 X5 from the CPO factory.

OP, just ask your CA if they can more accomodative on the price since it was lowered. They may agree to concede that $2,500 but retroactively add the cost of what was promised. IMO, what they should've done is taken the car offline since they made an agreement with you.


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

From what he said it seemed like the dealer was being shady, maybe I misinterpreted it.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Yinzer said:


> From what he said it seemed like the dealer was being shady, maybe I misinterpreted it.


Shady by lowering the price? Heck, this may benefit the OP. It might be an automated online age triggering system where the price gets lowered after so many days in inventory. What would be shady is if they sold it to someone else for that lower price and leave the OP out in the cold and giving his money back because they didn't want to honor their deal.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I guess you could ask them to increase the price on their website back to the higher one. But I guess that is not the desired outcome.

Personally, I would decide what I would do before contacting them. If they refused to lower the price, would you be prepared to walk? Would you be satisfied if they reduced the price by say $1,500? Or what would that be? Or do you need the entire amount?

Once you have that clear in your mind, I would call the CA and say in an unconfrontational way, "hey, I see the price dropped by $2.5K. That applies to me, right?". Then see what they say. They may come back with the full discount (best outcome), or they may come back with $1,500. In the latter case, I would perhaps have something like, "C'mon guys, I don't want to be the chump here. My wife says that we should get the $2,500 off". Be unconfrontational, and try to keep it light hearted.

Bottom line - I would be surprised if you wouldn't be able to get something significant out of this. Just from what is presented. But again, I don't know how much you love that X5, and need to get the deal done etc.

Are these the guys with the Fair Market Value? http://www.sonicautomotive.com/our-guest-experience.htm? You may want to say it looks like the Fair Market Value dropped. They want to be fair, right?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

When you close the deal buy the car at the now advertised price and keep the agreed upon freebies. The fact that the advertised price got lowered in the time between the initial sale agreement and the time it is taking them to get the car ready is their problem, not yours. There is no way I would pay one penny more than the new advertised price. Here's what to tell them, "lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part." They were obviously willing to lower the price of their own accord. Now they can live with that decision regardless of whether it was an automated decision or some person made it. As Adrian mentioned they should have removed it from their active inventory. The reduction in price is theirs to bear.

btw - print out the current advertised price post haste!! And have it with you.


----------



## mrswh (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I do want this car as I like it and it's the best value out there compared to other dealers in my area. And, I believe that it was an automatic price reduction based on time in inventory. However, like I said, I don't feel good about paying $2500 more than what is now the advertised price. And I am willing to walk if need be.

I did a little bit of research and found that for a voided deal, the dealer is only legally permitted to keep $500 of my $2500 deposit. (Though I still think I can get my credit card company to reverse the whole thing.) So I think that gives me a good deal of leverage. Technically, I could let them keep the $500, then turn around and buy the car at the advertised price of $2500 less - still a net savings of $2000. 

Since I did make a deal, and I do want the car, I am not going to go into full jerk mode, but I'm willing to walk for anything less than $1500. 

P.S. I'm a woman! And blonde. They definitely think I am stupid and have treated me as such. (Example: "oh, you have to go pick up your kids? well, this car is not going to last, so to make sure you get it, give us a $500 nonrefundable deposit, and then we can negotiate a deal when you have time.")


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

mrswh said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I do want this car as I like it and it's the best value out there compared to other dealers in my area. And, I believe that it was an automatic price reduction based on time in inventory. However, like I said, I don't feel good about paying $2500 more than what is now the advertised price. And I am willing to walk if need be.
> 
> I did a little bit of research and found that for a voided deal, the dealer is only legally permitted to keep $500 of my $2500 deposit. (Though I still think I can get my credit card company to reverse the whole thing.) So I think that gives me a good deal of leverage. Technically, I could let them keep the $500, then turn around and buy the car at the advertised price of $2500 less - still a net savings of $2000.
> 
> ...


Chris made a good suggestion. I think if you do what he recommended, it will be be fruitful for all parties. Again, they may counter and say that doing what you requested originally cost $XXX so they can honor the newly reduced price and back those promises back in. I don't believe it's fair to ask them to do the $2,500 AND have them do what you asked them to do. They certainly have the right to walk away as well in that case. I think they'd rather keep your deal together than have an unhappy customer and $500.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

tturedraider said:


> When you close the deal buy the car at the now advertised price and keep the agreed upon freebies. The fact that the advertised price got lowered in the time between the initial sale agreement and the time it is taking them to get the car ready is their problem, not yours. There is no way I would pay one penny more than the new advertised price. Here's what to tell them, "lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part." They were obviously willing to lower the price of their own accord. Now they can live with that decision regardless of whether it was an automated decision or some person made it. As Adrian mentioned they should have removed it from their active inventory. The reduction in price is theirs to bear.
> 
> btw - print out the current advertised price post haste!! And have it with you.


Right, but they can withdraw from their deal because their original agreement was with caveats at a higher value. I seriously doubt they'll absorb additional expenses that they agreed to at the original agreed upon value.

I believe the reason they didn't take it off the site was because the client didn't contract yet and usually when you do that, internally, it automatically removes the car from the site. But because this deal wasn't officially closed, their inventory system probably made the aged inventory adjustment. Once can luck into a deal like that, but the dealer isn't obliged to do anything extra beyond the newly discounted value.


----------



## Nulevel (Sep 3, 2015)

mrswh said:


> I don't want to go the jerk route and demand the new price by threatening to undo the deal, but I also don't want to pay an extra $2500 over the currently advertised price.
> 
> Opinions?


Car buying rule #1: *Always be willing to walk away from the deal. *

My opinion?

Be a stoned arrogant dvckhead and threaten to call the deal off if they don't honor the price as advertised.

Reeves BMW in Tampa tried to do the same thing; they never asked for a deposit but the price they offered me was $2-$3k higher than the "special Internet price." I was LIVID when I Googled and discovered that they were offering the vehicle at a lower price than they offered me. Told them NO DEAL unless they offered the lower price...and they did. And they also tinted the front windows and moon roof for free; and they also threw in an OEM bike rack.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mrswh said:


> P.S. I'm a woman! And blonde. They definitely think I am stupid and have treated me as such. (Example: "oh, you have to go pick up your kids? well, this car is not going to last, so to make sure you get it, give us a $500 nonrefundable deposit, and then we can negotiate a deal when you have time.")


Oh I didn't realize that. In which case you can ask for whatever you want reasonably, and you'll get it. As you can see, most men have no idea what a woman thinks and does. So you can play helpless, clueless, or hard. Either way they won't know what to make of you, and as long as you keep your ground, sweetly or hard, you'll get it.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

tturedraider said:


> When you close the deal buy the car at the now advertised price and keep the agreed upon freebies. The fact that the advertised price got lowered in the time between the initial sale agreement and the time it is taking them to get the car ready is their problem, not yours. There is no way I would pay one penny more than the new advertised price. Here's what to tell them, "lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part." They were obviously willing to lower the price of their own accord. Now they can live with that decision regardless of whether it was an automated decision or some person made it. As Adrian mentioned they should have removed it from their active inventory. The reduction in price is theirs to bear.
> 
> btw - print out the current advertised price post haste!! And have it with you.


This^

I'm assuming you (OP) don't have a contract with a stated price that you already signed. If not, I'd be operating on the assumption that the deal is their asking price, with tint etc. thrown in.

A $2,500 auto price decrease (on a what, $35K vehicle?) seems high, and it's coincidentally equal to your deposit. Hmmm. Someone probably screwed up here, but that's their problem.

Otherwise, you'd be paying $2,500 _above current advertised price_, which makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Nulevel said:


> Car selling rule #5: *Always be willing to pass on the deal. *
> 
> My opinion?
> 
> Be polite, respectful, and courteous and offer to sweeten to call the deal to the advertised price. No harm, no foul.


Fixed


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

What Sonic should do is congratulate you on your good fortune and explain that, since "the system" lowered the price prior to Sonic's delivering the car to you (one assumes the final paperwork had not been signed at the time the price was dropped, thus, deposit aside, it was not a 'sold' unit), you get the better price and they are delighted to offer you the better deal.

Sonic is the one who insists that their pricing is great because it is sensitive to the dynamic marketplace -- the same reason they give for holding firm is the VERY REASON why they need to honor their clearly posted price.

And, should you decide to walk if they don't honor _their_ lowered price, you get all of your deposit back because you are a willing buyer at the advertised price -- if they are not a willing seller, you get your deposit back.

IMHO.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

chrischeung said:


> I guess you could ask them to increase the price on their website back to the higher one. But I guess that is not the desired outcome.
> 
> Personally, I would decide what I would do before contacting them. If they refused to lower the price, would you be prepared to walk? Would you be satisfied if they reduced the price by say $1,500? Or what would that be? Or do you need the entire amount?
> 
> ...


I am going to +1 what chris said Because I agree with it 1000 percent. The key thing is to remember that if you DO want that car, to ask for what you want, and "fight for it" but to be polite when you do. Its NOT the right thing to be full on jerk mode. That almost never gets you anywhere (catch more bees with honey, is the saying).

Its possible to be "polite, but insistent" which I find is the best tactic unless someone is really trying to take advantage of you.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

adrian's bmw said:


> Fixed


:rofl:

As I have stated elsewhere, I visited a Sonic BMW store last fall whilst shopping for my latest car. A very professional CA at Sonic told me as I was leaving that he would not lose a sale based on price, which I took to mean that, should I have found a BMW deal elsewhere, he wanted the opportunity to beat whatever deal I found.

Another aside -- I decided to try MINI for a change and, adjacent to the Sonic BMW dealership is a Sonic MINI dealer, where I test drove cars and was prepared to give them my order. The sales manager was evasive. My lease calculations didn't match his numbers (thank you Bimmerfest for the excellent leasing tutorial:thumbup. I asked the SM if he was using the correct subvented lease money factor advertised on the national MINI USA web site. For a minute I thought I'd been thrown into the way-way back machine -- I hadn't heard such a B.S. work track spewed from a car salesman in decades! And yes, he had tried to bump the rate and bury it in the deal -- as if a 'Fester wouldn't sniff THAT out!!

Anyway, I walked and received outstanding treatment and a fantastic deal at another MINI dealer and was able to give all 10's on the survey.

And, I was polite to everyone and I, too, recommend, ALWAYS, be nice even if the dealer is a crook. Spread the love, but if they don't treat you right, thank them, politely, for their time, and move on!


----------



## mrswh (Oct 18, 2010)

Chris and 1968, you make a great point about Sonic's "fair market value" pricing. 

And yes, I agree that being polite but insistent is the way to go! I am hopeful that they will honor the price, knowing that the next buyer won't be paying any more than the advertised price anyway.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

mrswh said:


> Chris and 1968, you make a Best of luck.great point about Sonic's "fair market value" pricing.
> 
> And yes, I agree that being polite but insistent is the way to go! I am hopeful that they will honor the price, knowing that the next buyer won't be paying any more than the advertised price anyway.


You are correct that, should you not buy the car, the next buyer won't pay more than the current advertised price. I'm sure you will handle them with skill and grace.

Please remember, _you are giving the dealer an opportunity to sell you a car._ What they do with that opportunity is up to them. What you choose to pay is up to you!! Best of luck.


----------



## Old Scout (Mar 31, 2017)

1. DID YOU ALREADY SIGN to buy at higher price ? IF so you are bound by that contract.

You can ask for a reduction to the NEW advertised price . . . . . but they don't have to comply. (read fine print)
And you may not be able to get the deposit back, if you try to balk. 
Print out the screen on the new lower price and take it with you ....special trip.

Yep it was probably time for the website to ROLL OVER ! bad timing. 
Be sweet bet they lower it !


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

mrswh said:


> Haha! I thought about that yesterday. If it's once a week, it should happen again this weekend!


can you tell us why this particular x5 is so desirable to you? not trying to be critical of it at all but aren't there a ton of these around? were there particular options on it that are really rare that you really want?

walk away. there are so many of them you can find a similar vehicle without the slime factor.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm gonna be a contrarian here. I think the OP has hung tough and negotiated a good deal on a car she wants.

The BMW Center, which is part of a mega-corporate chain of dealers, knows how to deliver customer satisfaction.

The OP clearly has the skills to make them do it. I'd ride this pony a little farther down the trail unless something really funky happens with the certification or the final contract phase.

The CPO certification will happen and, if an abundance of caution is desired, an independent inspection can satisfy any lingering concerns.

Lets face it, a used car ALWAYS carries additional risks. The best one can hope for is anything obvious can be detected.

But BMW will stand behind its CPO products should issues arise. Especially if they are dealing with an owner who can talk that attorney talk, nicely, of course.

I think the impulse to walk away from this deal is understandable because the CA is not what we are used to dealing with (we've been spoiled by the exceptional professionalism of Bimmerfest CA's). But many of the car deals I've done over the years required dealings with less-than-desirable salespeople. I always focused on the outcomes I wanted and it's usually worked out well.

A minor additional point if I may -- this can be a phase of the process wherein intentional foot-dragging by the dealer is used to wear down a customer -- it's been known to be used to "soften up" the customer. I always counsel customers to remember time is on your side, no matter what the dealer does to try to make you feel otherwise.


----------



## mrswh (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know . . . I feel like buying a car is always annoying, but these guys really take the cake. So last Saturday, I gave them the deposit and told them I will pick up the car and pay the balance when the windows are tinted and the trunk latch is fixed. 

Fast forward to today. Six days later. I get a call from someone in the service department asking when I can bring in my X5 to get the windows tinted.

Where is the face palm emoji?


----------



## mrswh (Oct 18, 2010)

mikeriley said:


> can you tell us why this particular x5 is so desirable to you? not trying to be critical of it at all but aren't there a ton of these around? were there particular options on it that are really rare that you really want?
> 
> walk away. there are so many of them you can find a similar vehicle without the slime factor.


There are two other similar cars within 50ish miles that I would be interested in, but they are priced WAY higher - after this most recent price drop, to the tune of $5000. One of them is at a no haggle dealer that honestly will. not. negotiate. The other one I could try to negotiate but not sure I could get them anywhere near this price. It did occur to me that I could use the Sonic price as a negotiating tool, but then I would have to not only negotiate a new deal but unwind the current one which sounds like a pain in the rear.

I don't know, though, it's getting ridiculous, isn't it?


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't give up yet.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

tturedraider said:


> Don't give up yet.


:thumbup: I agree.

The OP has reported a productive contact with the SM.

A simple follow up call to the SM with a simple question: "I'm looking forward to the delivery on my BMW. When would be a good time for me to plan to come in and take delivery?"

And, of course, once that question is answered, a simple restatement of the understood terms and a request that the SM be available at delivery time, just to make sure all goes as planned.

"Great, I'm looking forward to seeing you on the Xth of April at X:XX AM to take delivery, The only issues were the window tint and the latch repair which I understand you will see to before delivery happens. If you can give me the exact amount due, I'll have the check prepared. It should be $xx,xxx for the car plus tags, taxes and fees, less the $2,500 deposit you already have. Also, fax or email me a copy of the completed CPO inspection. That would be great."

And done.... hopefully.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

1968BMW2800 said:


> "Great, I'm looking forward to seeing you on the Xth of April at X:XX AM to take delivery, The only issues were the window tint and the latch repair which I understand you will see to before delivery happens. If you can give me the exact amount due, I'll have the check prepared. It should be $xx,xxx for the car plus tags, taxes and fees, less the $2,500 deposit you already have. Also, fax or email me a copy of the completed CPO inspection *checklist which is required by BMWUSA to be given to the buyer.* That would be great."
> 
> And done.... hopefully.


 Edit

This is an odd one. Dealers DO NOT delay closings.... I'm getting a chitty vibe.

Then again, it could have been a 5 hr closing and mrshw is out drowning her sorrows!


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

ard said:


> Then again, it could have been a 5 hr closing and mrshw is out drowning her sorrows!


I'm hoping she's out driving her new BMW and is having too much fun to bother to update us.


----------



## mrswh (Oct 18, 2010)

1968BMW2800 said:


> I'm hoping she's out driving her new BMW and is having too much fun to bother to update us.


Nope! I guess I will be inquiring today. I'm still having fun driving my 4-series convertible though (I have three days left on the lease). 

I don't know why the dealer is dragging feet . . . maybe because they're not making any money on the deal? Regardless, I need to get on this today - I don't want to be at their mercy when my lease ends on Weds and I'm faced with carlessness.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

mrswh said:


> Nope! I guess I will be inquiring today. I'm still having fun driving my 4-series convertible though (I have three days left on the lease).
> 
> I don't know why the dealer is dragging feet . . . maybe because they're not making any money on the deal? Regardless, I need to get on this today - *I don't want to be at their mercy when my lease ends on Weds and I'm faced with carelessness*.


Call BMWFS, explain the situation, and ask for a courtesy extension on the lease. They should give you 10 days, no questions asked. That puts you in a better position, regardless of whether you walk away from the X5 deal.

I've never known a dealer that wasn't in a hurry to get cars out the door before the last day of the month. The fact these folks don't have any sense of urgency certainly has my Spidey sense up.

Remember, you do have leverage since you can ding them on the CSI survey. I wouldn't be afraid to mention that in your next conversation with the sales manager. I imagine that CPO works similar to new car sales, in that the CSI score drives part of the CA's comp, and the dealership's profit. Club them over the head with your the CSI, like they were baby seals.


----------



## mrswh (Oct 18, 2010)

quackbury said:


> Call BMWFS, explain the situation, and ask for a courtesy extension on the lease. They should give you 10 days, no questions asked. That puts you in a better position, regardless of whether you walk away from the X5 deal.
> 
> I've never known a dealer that wasn't in a hurry to get cars out the door before the last day of the month. The fact these folks don't have any sense of urgency certainly has my Spidey sense up.
> 
> Remember, you do have leverage since you can ding them on the CSI survey. I wouldn't be afraid to mention that in your next conversation with the sales manager. I imagine that CPO works similar to new car sales, in that the CSI score drives part of the CA's comp, and the dealership's profit. Club them over the head with your the CSI, like they were baby seals.


Great advice, thank you! I didn't know I could do that. Thought I could only get it extended if I had a new BMW on order. Just called and I did get an additional seven days with no charge. Phew.

I am close to feeling sour enough about this whole thing that I'm not even sure I want this car anymore. I may go see if I can work a deal with another dealer. It may be worth it even if I have to pay more. I just don't trust these people at all now.


----------



## mrswh (Oct 18, 2010)

I found a couple of possibilities at CarMax . . . if I find one there, do you guys think I can just cancel the deal with the local dealer and walk away? I mean, it's only been nine days since I gave them the deposit . . .


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

mrswh said:


> I found a couple of possibilities at CarMax . . . if I find one there, do you guys think I can just cancel the deal with the local dealer and walk away? I mean, it's only been nine days since I gave them the deposit . . .


I think everyone who is following this thread is wondering "WTF" in relation to the dealer and the car you want.

I am wondering if there is something else wrong with it and they dont want to tell you (and are scrambling to fix it before they have to tell you.. so they can say "it had XXX problem but we addressed that).

Every fiber of my being is telling me that you should walk away from that dealer and that car, and yours is too (in my opinion). You know you should (in your head) but your heart is trying to make you hold on to it when there are all these warning signs.

I would get my money back from them and move on (and I certainly would not buy anything else from them, nor would I go to them for service... if they treated me the way they are treating you that is).

I sometimes draw a line in the sand over such things. I am not a female, but I AM a minority and many times get treated differently because of it when shopping for luxury goods. Not "look at the room in the trunk for all the groceries you need to buy" but a "different" stereotype gets applied to me sometimes.

Anyway, this isnt about me, its about you, and you should walk away and find another car in my opinion.


----------



## rhite95 (Mar 17, 2015)

jjrandorin said:


> i think everyone who is following this thread is wondering "wtf" in relation to the dealer and the car you want.
> 
> I am wondering if there is something else wrong with it and they dont want to tell you (and are scrambling to fix it before they have to tell you.. So they can say "it had xxx problem but we addressed that).
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm still the one who says don't quit yet. Most situations like this are better handled in person than through phone calls and emails. I say make some time and go to the dealership. I'm sure their lack of urgency is affected by the fact they are holding your $2,500 deposit. In their mind you're not very likely to go somewhere else.

Don't ask them when they'll have the car ready. Call the GM and tell him/her you're coming to get the car. In this business nobody gets in a hurry taking care of a passive customer.

Tell them to forget tinting the windows. Get it done yourself. With an appointment at a tinting shop it'll probably take less than an hour. Use www.llumar.com or www.formulaone.com, Pinnacle series, Llumar's ceramic brand. 35%.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

tturedraider said:


> I'm still the one who says don't quit yet. Most situations like this are better handled in person than through phone calls and emails. I say make some time and go to the dealership. I'm sure their lack of urgency is affected by the fact they are holding your $2,500 deposit. In their mind you're not very likely to go somewhere else.
> 
> Don't ask them when they'll have the car ready. Call the GM and tell him/her you're coming to get the car. In this business nobody gets in a hurry taking care of a passive customer.
> 
> Tell them to forget tinting the windows. Get it done yourself. With an appointment at a tinting shop it'll probably take less than an hour. Use www.llumar.com or www.formulaone.com, Pinnacle series, Llumar's ceramic brand. 35%.


:thumbup: Get 'er done!


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

jjrandorin said:


> I think everyone who is following this thread is wondering "WTF" in relation to the dealer and the car you want.
> 
> I am wondering if there is something else wrong with it and they dont want to tell you (and are scrambling to fix it before they have to tell you.. so they can say "it had XXX problem but we addressed that).
> 
> ...


+ 2

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

mrswh said:


> I found a couple of possibilities at CarMax . . . if I find one there, do you guys think I can just cancel the deal with the local dealer and walk away? I mean, it's only been nine days since I gave them the deposit . . .


Can I make a suggestion? I know you have your heart set on buying a CPO car, but would you consider leasing a new one instead? If so, I strongly urge you to contact one of the reputable fest sponsors and see what they can do for you. You might find a lease to be fairly close to the cost of your CPO purchase and a longer warranty as well. Being that you are in Colorado, I suggest starting with Greg Poland at Pacific BMW in California. He can ship a car to your front door and extend your lease until the new car arrives if you order instead of buying from dealer stock. You can also try Mike Brown at BMW of Seattle (goes by screen name of mjbrown62). Mike is not a sponsor anymore, but he contributes to the forum and is well regarded.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

jjrandorin said:


> I think everyone who is following this thread is wondering "WTF" in relation to the dealer and the car you want.


My experience has been that there is someone at every dealership who wants to see a fair deal done and a happy customer.

The arguments to walk away are compelling. But, call me stubborn -- I'm the kind who seeks the person at the dealership who can make the right things happen.

We don't yet know why this situation has been so strange. The "smart" move might be to cut and run.

If the CPO is clean, and the OP loves the car, then she's one person away from a good experience, maybe.

I think there's still a possibility here, and I've been drivin' Bimmers since 1968 when nobody knew what they were.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

1968BMW2800 said:


> My experience has been that there is someone at every dealership who wants to see a fair deal done and a happy customer.
> 
> The arguments to walk away are compelling. But, call me stubborn -- I'm the kind who seeks the person at the dealership who can make the right things happen.
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying....I really do. However, I am spoiled by good treatment by well-regarded fest sponsors and, in comparison, my fellow lawyer is getting jerked around IMHO. I personally can't stand to see people treated like this and I think they are a bad dealership for treating the OP this way. Given her numerous attempts to get this deal done to no avail, I say screw it and start over elsewhere after she gets her deposit back. And they are going to give her the deposit back once she starts throwing around the lawyer card.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

mrMTB said:


> Does the "buyers guide" sticker indicate that the car is CPO? I purchased a car in the past that indicated on the guide that it was CPO, and the dealer had not intended to sell it as such, and I was able to use that to force them to honoring the guide. Good luck.


Good point.


----------



## RonBurgundy (Feb 18, 2016)

tturedraider said:


> That's not the way a CPO works. One dealer cannot CPO a car then transfer it to another dealer. The retailing dealer CPOs the car. They do all of the CPO repair and reconditioning work and all of the paperwork involved in enrolling into the CPO warranty program. Dealers can "pre-enroll" a car into the CPO system indicating they intend to sell it as a CPO, but if they transfer/sell the car to another dealer the CPO never takes effect and the car IS NOT a CPO. ONLY the dealer retailing the car to the new owner can CPO the car. That dealer enrolls the car into the CPO program and pays the CPO enrollment fee to BMWNA. It is a REQUIREMENT of the CPO program that the selling CPO dealer provide to the buyer a completed copy of the four page CPO Inspection Checklist properly completed and signed by dealership personnel.
> 
> Now I'm regretting encouraging you to keep moving forward with this transaction. From what you have said it sounds very doubtful to me that you have a car that has been properly enrolled as a BMW CPO vehicle. One thing you might do it go to another dealership and have their service department bring up the vehicle records in the computer system and see if it reflects that your car has the CPO warranty. If it is properly enrolled in the program every BMW dealer in the country will be able to tell it by looking at the computer records.


It was probably a transfer from one Sonic store to another.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

